# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Các quán cafe lý tưởng cho các cặp đôi dịp Valetine 2012 - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Một khung cảnh lãng mạn, một góc nhỏ ấm cúng để bày tỏ tình yêu là những gì các bạn trẻ cần tham khảo nhân dịp Valentine 2012.*

*1. Tiệc âm nhạc và hoa hồng tại My Way*

Một góc ngồi ấm cúng với nến, hoa hồng cùng các món ăn đặc trưng là món quà nhà hàng My Way dành cho năm mới và lễ Valentine 2012.


Nhạc hòa tấu và trang trí chủ đề Valentine (tối 14/2) sẽ gửi đến các cặp uyên ương menu đôi  được gọi là menu “cặp đôi hoàn hảo”. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn về cách trang trí cùng những món ăn đặc biệt dành cho một nửa của bạn. Bạn có thể đặt bàn ngay để nhận được phiếu voucher trị giá 50.000 đồng.

_My Way Beer Café - phố Lý Thường Kiệt, Hà Nội._

*2. Hà Nội: Cafe Friend’s World*

Nằm trên con đường Thành Công khá là tĩnh lặng, Friend’s World là một điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho những bạn nào thích không khí trầm lắng, tiếng nhạc du dương. 

Quán có 2 tầng, đều có thiết kế mang phong cách nhẹ nhàng và đơn giản. Tầng 1 là một một loạt bàn ghế bọc đệm êm ái, lịch sự, thơ mộng. Còn tầng 2 thì chính xác là để phục vụ các khách hàng tuổi teen với phong cách ngồi bệt, trang trí vẽ  tranh tường với các mảng màu tươi sáng cùng với những chiếc gối ôm thật dễ thương dành cho các bạn gái.


Nhà hàng có Menu đặc sắc với cả một “thế giới đồ uống”, chỉ riêng các loại mocktail, cocktail và smoothies đã có đến gần 30 món. Thứ nào cũng hấp dẫn và tạo sự tò mò bởi màu sắc bắt mắt. 

_Friend’s World 118 H2 Đường Thành Công_ 

*3. Cookie Jar Café, Lý Nam Đế, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.*

Quán lấy ý tưởng từ những ngôi nhà xinh xắn của Châu Âu với vườn hoa nhỏ đầy màu sắc tươi tắn. Nhìn từ ngoài vào, hai ô cửa phủ đầy hoa hồng với tấm rèm màu kem mềm mại nhẹ nhàng buông, ánh sáng vàng ấm áp, đủ để thu hút ánh nhìn của những người qua đường. Phong cách trẻ trung, độc đáo và tươi mới đã in dấu rõ nét ngay từ bề ngoài của cửa hàng cafe nhỏ xinh này.





.

_79 D Lý Nam Đế, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội. (Chỉ cần rẻ Cửa Đông lên 1 chút xíu là đến quán ngay)._

*4. Love chocolate coffee*

Nhắc đến Valentine là không thể không nhắc đến chocolate. Khi bước vào Love Chocolate cafe, bạn có cảm giác như bước vào thế giới của Châu Âu những thập niên 70-80. Từ rèm cửa, đến tranh treo tường, bàn ghế và thậm chí cả trang phục cực xinh xắn đáng yêu những người phục vụ.


Tất cả đồ uống, bánh tại đây đều được làm “tươi” từ chocolate và những hương vị khá lạ như: chuối, bạc hà, dứa, táo, dâu rừng, sữa…

_Địa chỉ  ở phố Tô Ngọc Vân, Q.Tây Hồ, Hà Nội._

*5. Chérie - Tiệm bánh tình yêu*

Chérie theo tiếng Pháp có nghĩa là yêu thương, tình yêu. Tiệm bánh này nằm gần cuối ngõ 133 Thái Hà, Hà Nội, nhẹ nhàng với cánh cửa trắng, những giỏ hoa nho nhỏ và một vài món đồ trang trí bé xinh. Mọi ý tưởng trang trí ở đây đều hướng đến tình yêu, từ màu tím nhạt lãng đãng trong phòng, từ những cuốn thư tình nằm nhẹ nhàng bên các bình hoa...




Nếu bạn thích một Valentine khác người, thì hãy mau rủ hắn đến đây. Bởi đến đây bạn vừa được thưởng thức cafe lại vừa được tự tay làm bánh nữa chứ.

_gần cuối ngõ 133 Thái Hà, Hà Nội_

*6. Coffee Prince đáng yêu và dễ thương*

Nếu đối phương của bạn thích lãng mạn theo kiểu cổ tích, thì quán này cũng là một địa chỉ thú vị. Coffee Prince - 72 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội với cách thiết kế hết sức dễ thương: gấu bông, bàn trang điểm, rèm treo, lọ hoa... tất cả đều mang hơi hướng công chúa-hoàng tử đảm bảo sẽ khiến đối phương của bạn thích mê cho mà coi.


_số 72 – phố Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội_

*7. So hot*

Một điểm dừng chân nữa rất lý tưởng là _So Hot cafe -  phố Nhà Thờ, Hà Nội_. Không có những trò chơi vui nhộn hay món kem Ý ngon tuyệt, nhưng So Hot café pha chế sinh tố cực ổn cộng với các món uống khác ngon nổi trội! Điểm cộng cho So Hot cafe chính là không gian hoài cổ, ấm cúng đẹp mắt với những bát nến lung linh ở mỗi bàn.




*8. Hanoi house*

Trên gác 2 ở phố Lý Quốc Sư, Hà Nội có một quán cafe nghe tên thôi đã thấy quen thuộc và gần gũi: Hanoi house. Đặc biệt với những bạn nào đã ở Hà Nội nhiều năm, yêu Hà Nội thì đây chính là điểm dừng chân không hề tồi chút nào cho một Valentine rất riêng tư, bình dị và ấm áp.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mặc dù qua valentine rồi nhưng mà cứ ghi lại để năm sau đi  :love struck:

----------

